
Binary eXchange Language, and data coming back from SqlSatellite - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/12/24/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-xvi/
======
nielsb
A look at the format of data coming back to SQL Server from the SqlSatellite.

